# Mounting wall mailbox on asbestos siding?



## dawilder1171 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi all,  
I need to mount a mailbox on asbestos siding. I'm not worried about the danger of breathing it. My question is whether the shingles are strong enough to home it with screws. 

Should I use metal expanding screws, or locate a stud and sink at least one screw in the wood behind?

Any advice is most appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 1, 2018)

There is wood behind that siding, just pre drill slightly bigger holes thru the siding and don't over tighten the screws so you don't break anything.
People worked in that dust for 40 years before they had enough to effect them.  We are cautious about breathing it but we don't go nuts over it either.


----------



## dawilder1171 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks much for the reply!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 1, 2018)

dawilder1171 said:


> Thanks much for the reply!


If you are really worried about the dust sprits it with water while you drill.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd be using a masonry bit, and apply some painters tape over the spot where your drilling to help prevent cracking.
A regular drill bit will dull really fast.


----------

